
Hotel Thermostat Bypass - tacon
http://thermostatbypass.tumblr.com/
======
wapz
If I went to a budget hotel and they had energy-saving thermostat I would be
fine with it. If I paid for a nicer hotel and they had the same thing (and
some ridiculously bad min/max temperatures) I would just tell the staff and
not go there again.

------
dkonofalski
There are 2 thermostats listed and this was last updated 4 years ago. Is this
really that useful?

~~~
BuffaloBagel
Sounds like someone doesn't want to be a VIP.

